# Mouse and keyboard not working



## Wiched (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, 

I have experience with linux systems but I've never tried BSD until now.

After the FreeBSD installation, installed Xorg and KDE4. After starting KDE my mouse and keyboard are not working at all.

I added in /etc/rc.conf 


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

I have trouble copying xorg.conf since I don't have mouse or keyboard but I'll try to upload them to some ftp server and give it.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2011)

Just adding the entries in rc.conf does not start those services until the system is restarted.  Or you can start them manually:
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`


----------



## alie (Oct 21, 2011)

Try add this onto ur xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerFlags"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Try add this onto ur xorg.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Probably should tell what this does: it forces X to not use HAL for input device detection, so it doesn't matter if HAL is running.

Don't set AEI at all, leave it alone.  Turning AutoAddDevices off is the correct way.


----------



## alie (Oct 21, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Probably should tell what this does: it forces X to not use HAL for input device detection, so it doesn't matter if HAL is running.
> 
> Don't set AEI at all, leave it alone.  Turning AutoAddDevices off is the correct way.



Ouch*.* Thanks for the info*.*


----------



## Wiched (Oct 21, 2011)

I managed _to get_ it to work. Thank you all for the help*.*


----------



## scoday (Nov 25, 2013)

This tip worked like a charm, and to the uninitiated just add these lines into your xorg.conf file after generating it and moving it to /etc/X11/. Thanks!


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 25, 2013)

I had this issue this morning after updating and running `pkg autoremove`. `portmaster -r xorg-server` got me working again, and I don't have to use HAL.


----------

